# Has anyone got an adult white and black 'poo?



## Dextersmum

Hiya,We will be going to view some puppies on the 7th July and I'm mega excited. The choice will be from a white and black one or black and tan. I haven't seen either colours as adults. Does anyone have pictures of these so I could see what they look like fully grown?

Thank you


----------



## emmelg

I know kendal has echo

You could ask her for a recent pic , I'd also like to see some as my poo is black and white but he's only nearly 6months old so it'd be good to see how they develop when older xx


----------



## Dextersmum

Your boy is just gorgeous!


----------



## wilfiboy

Bailey is beautiful, he's going to be a looker, facially I thought he looked alot like Mable when she was little, infact I looked for a pic of her as I was sure i had one that looked like your pita pata pic but could nt find one x


----------



## Dextersmum

Come on guys,surely someone has an adult white and black 'poo? I really want to see what they look like fully grown before deciding on which pup to get


----------



## wilfiboy

Are ther any pics on Jojo s colour section of her blog, but if you search for Echo, there must be loads of pictures x


----------



## wilfiboy

Karens Basil is a beauty always had a soft spot for him, white and black and white and choc parties are gorg ( definitely my next dog , in another life x) I have nt seen any recent pics of Basil though but would love to.x


----------



## Dextersmum

I'll do a search


----------



## Dextersmum

Oh Echo and Basil are gorgeous! I just need to find pics of a black and tan adult 'poo now.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh you might just have persuaded me to come out of the woodwork! 

Here are a few pics of Basil who has just turned a year old. Basil is a black and white parti and he has got loads of ticking.

11 weeks









6 months









9 months









12 months









Hope this helps.

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh he is lovely Karen, almost looks roan from a distance on his back, glad you were tempted out of the woodwork lol x


----------



## Dextersmum

Thanks Karen! He is so beautiful and I think I may have just made up my mind based on your lovely boy


----------



## emmelg

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh you might just have persuaded me to come out of the woodwork!
> 
> Here are a few pics of Basil who has just turned a year old. Basil is a black and white parti and he has got loads of ticking.
> 
> 11 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Karen xx


Basil is stunning, this gave me a really good view of how bailey will look when he's fully grown xx 

Love how the roan has come through on his back it just shows how much the coat can change over time x


----------



## wilfiboy

That lovely face at 9 months could belong to someone who lives at my house x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Basil looks great Karen. Lovely to see updated pictures of him!


----------



## Nadhak

Basil is gorgeous - I thought Clyde was going to be roan but I think he is another Basil! The roan has localised to his back and not spread further - he too has lots of ticking!
I love bathing him as he comes up so clean and white!
I love my two together - we get lots of comments ! x


----------



## Dextersmum

Nadine,is Treacle considered black and tan?
We'll be viewing a white and black pup and a litter of black and tans. Tough choice!


----------



## wilfiboy

Love some upto date pics of your two Nadine


----------



## Dextersmum

wilfiboy said:


> Love some upto date pics of your two Nadine


Yes please


----------



## emmelg

Dextersmum said:


> Yes please


Me too x especially Clyde's coat changes


----------



## Nadhak

Gosh - I must get my camera out and get some up to date photographs - you are right, i have nt posted any for ages!
Treacle is Tri-parti - Black Tan and white - although she just has a small amount of white on her chest - she has the fading gene and is turning a lovely smokey colour.
Clyde is as big as Treacle now - weight and height and a more stocky appearance.
I will take some pictures - promise x


----------



## Dextersmum

They're both gorgeous!


----------



## MillieDog

Lovely to see you on her Karen and giving us updates on Basil is wonderful. He looks lovely all grown up know. I still remember when you bought him to St Albans for a meet and he was a lovely little puppy 

Millie is fully blue roan, having gone from a White & Black puppy to Black and White/Black markings. She has ended up being much darker than I thought she would, but still lovely.


----------

